# Repowered 1973 Montgomery Ward



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Here is my Predator 212cc repowered 1973 Montgomery Ward (Gilson) 26 inch snowblower. The old engine runs but blue smoke on start up and occaisonal puffs of blue smoke means valve guides are most likely shot. I am reluctant to throw any more money into it. I may rebuild the engine just for experience.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

sooo thats what you've been up to, nice work. have you put an impeller kit on it


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

Very nice Gusto! I have always wanted a Gilson and one repowered with a predator as well. You did a fantastic job on that machine.


----------



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

Excellent job. That thing is a beast.

Have you posted any pictures? Is the gear case cast iron? Did you have any issues locating parts for reasonable prices?


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

detdrbuzzard said:


> sooo thats what you've been up to, nice work. have you put an impeller kit on it


Yes. A home made baler belt impeller kit. The thing is built like a tank compared to the 1996 MTD 5/22. I was hoping to use the original Briggs but it was running poorly and smoked upon starting and eventually the plug would foul out on it due to oil burning. The Predator runs great and seems to have more than enough power for the Gilson.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

woodtick007 said:


> Excellent job. That thing is a beast.
> 
> Have you posted any pictures? Is the gear case cast iron? Did you have any issues locating parts for reasonable prices?


Yes. The auger gear case is cast iron. I have a nice picture of it's bucket and tall augers in one of my threads on the restoration. The repowered blower works great now and I plan on posting a video of it blowing some deep snow once we get some. I didn't need to get any parts for it other than the new engine and pulleys and shorter belts since the Predator's pto sits lower than the original Briggs flathead.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

gusto, out of the two blowers you have. Witch blower throws the best and witch one do you like the best.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Gusto,

I am getting pretty tired of you showing us how well those predators work to re-power old snow blowers


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

69ariens said:


> gusto, out of the two blowers you have. Witch blower throws the best and witch one do you like the best.


I know the MTD throws farther especially with less snow. I have not had a chance to see how they go head to head. The MTD is lighter and easier to maneuver. I hope to get an 8 to 12 inch snow and I will make a video of how they compare. The non marring skids work great and make this big blower real easy to maneuver


----------



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

CarlB said:


> Gusto,
> 
> I am getting pretty tired of you showing us how well those predators work to re-power old snow blowers


Yea Gusto. . . What up wit all the Predators dawg? AND, I think to be fair you should have put the 420cc Predator on the Gilson/MonkeyWards....and then as a finish to your comparison video you should feed the MTD into the Gilson/MonkeyWard and see how far it can throw it.... LOL J/K great work and as always excellent contribution to the snowblower community.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

woodtick007 said:


> Yea Gusto. . . What up wit all the Predators dawg? AND, I think to be fair you should have put the 420cc Predator on the Gilson/MonkeyWards....and then as a finish to your comparison video you should feed the MTD into the Gilson/MonkeyWard and see how far it can throw it.... LOL J/K great work and as always excellent contribution to the snowblower community.


The value of the 212cc is hard to beat for $89.99 with the 20% off coupon. The 420cc is $349.99 or so and it would be an absolute beast with a 420cc with a bigger auger pulley for more auger speed and better throw. As to feeding the MTD to the monkey Ward gilson like a metal chipper. Nah they both get along and play nice togather. I will film a deep snow comparison between both blowers and do a you tube video.


----------

